
Facebook's Fatal Error - The Daily Beast - mattjung
http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2009-06-10/the-facebook-land-grab/full/
======
johnm
This is an expression of it, certainly... Facebook, to users, had a very clear
idea of what it was but Facebook the company doesn't know who it is and keeps
trying to force changes.

